# Problem - Settings - 144Hz -  Acer  XG270HU



## -Kerby- (13. März 2015)

Hallo PCGH-User,


ein Kumpel von mir hat sich diesen Monitor 

Acer XB270HU und XG270HU: Weltweit erster Gaming-Monitor mit G-Sync, IPS-Panel, 144 Hz und 1440p 

(Acer XG270HU ) gekauft und hat ein Problem.
Aktuell nutzt er Displayport und spielt mit einer Auflösung von 2560x1440.
Er kann aber nur 60 Hz auswählen in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung.

Woran liegt es? Am falschen Displayportkabel?
Als Grafikkarte wird die GTX 770 verwendet.


Grüße
Kerby


----------



## JoM79 (13. März 2015)

Er hat aber das originale DP Kabel in Gebrauch? 
Hat er eine Auflösung unter HDTV oder PC in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung stehen?


----------



## -Kerby- (13. März 2015)

Jap, er nutzt das, was im Karton drin war.
Was meinst du mit "HDTV oder PC"? Gibt es da ein Setting?
Habe ich zumindest noch nie was davon gehört.


----------



## JoM79 (13. März 2015)

Steht bei den Auflösungsoptionen in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung.
Siehe hier, da steht es UHD,HD,SD(sorry dachte da steht HDTV).
Wenn man da weiter runter scrollt, kommt man zur PC Anzeige, siehe hier.
Dort sollten auf die 144Hz auswählbar sein.


----------



## -Kerby- (13. März 2015)

Er hat es i-wie hingekriegt. Weiss zwar nicht wie, aber 120 Hz kann er auswählen.
Gehen 144 Hz bei 2560x1440?
Das kann er nämlich nicht auswählen.

Danke bisher für deine Mühe!

Edit:
Was ist eig der Unterschied zwischen
diesen zwei Bereichen, also UHD, HD, SD
und PC? ^^ sehe ich gerade zum ersten Mal


----------



## JoM79 (13. März 2015)

Bei UHD wird der Monitor nicht mit dem vollem RGB Bereich angesprochen.
Kann er beim Acer im OSD noch irgendwo den DP Anschluss einstellen?
Ja, WQHD und 144Hz gehen ohne Probleme mit DP1.2.


----------



## -Kerby- (14. März 2015)

Unterstützt die GTX 770 überhaupt DP1.2? Bzw. ist die jeweilige Displayport-Version vom Anschluss oder vom Kabel abhängig?

Aktuell kriegt er die 120Hz hin, aber er kann keine 144Hz auswählen. Ich werde ihm das mal vorschlagen.


----------



## JoM79 (14. März 2015)

Ja sie unterstützt DP1.2.
Die maximale Datenrate richtet sich im Prinzip nach dem langsamsten Bauteil.
Sollte dass aber das Kabel, kommt es zu Bildfehlern.


----------



## Frittenkalle (14. März 2015)

Hab jetzt den Acer, läuft einwandfrein in 1440p un d144hz. Um es kurz zu machen, ja er ist absolut voll Spieletauglich, merke kein Unterschied zum Rog bei bei schneller Spielen wie CS source. Das IPS Panel ist wirklich nochmal ein gutes Stück besser als das vom ROG.  Rog kütt in die Bucht, der wird behalten.  Das erste IPS mit 144hz und gysnc... ein Traum! Ich muss aber immer nochmal sagen für ein TN war das der ROG aber auch genial... und besser als so macher billig IPS. Was auf jedenfall beim Rog besser war, Menüführung, Design.  An den dicken Rahmen muss ich mich widda gewöhnen...


----------



## Kurry (14. März 2015)

XG und IPS? Glaub du bist im falschen Thread [emoji5]️


----------



## JoM79 (14. März 2015)

Warum, um den Monitor geht es doch.


----------



## Kurry (15. März 2015)

Der XG270HU hat ein TN Panel


----------



## Atent123 (15. März 2015)

Acer XB270HU und XG270HU: Weltweit erster Gaming-Monitor mit G-Sync, IPS-Panel, 144 Hz und 1440p


----------



## Kurry (15. März 2015)

Was soll der Link nun sagen? Die Überschrift bezieht sich auf den xB


----------



## -Kerby- (15. März 2015)

Recht hat der Kurry.
Der XB ist IPS und der XG ist TN.


----------



## JoM79 (15. März 2015)

Ich verflucht Acer echt für die bescheuerte Namensgebung, wer kommt auf die Idee den XB mit G-Sync und den XG mit Freesync zu bezeichnen.


----------



## Mottekus (16. März 2015)

och jetzt war ich wieder zu langsam xD ich wollte auch mal klugscheissern!


----------



## -Kerby- (17. März 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bei UHD wird der Monitor nicht mit dem vollem RGB Bereich angesprochen.
> Kann er beim Acer im OSD noch irgendwo den DP Anschluss einstellen?
> Ja, WQHD und 144Hz gehen ohne Probleme mit DP1.2.



Ich hab da nochmal nachgeschaut und es scheint, als ob es gerade umgekehrt ist.
Die Farbtiefe, die ich beim Bereich "PC" auswählen kann, ist maximal 16 Bit.
Die Farbtiefe, die ich im Bereich "UHD, HD, SD" auswählen kann, ist maximal 32 Bit.


----------



## JoM79 (17. März 2015)

Die Farbtiefe hat aber nichts mit der RGB Range zu tun.
Wenn du bei PC nur 16bit einstellen kannst, dann scheint da irgendwas nicht zu stimmen.


----------



## -Kerby- (17. März 2015)

Hmm, oke. War nur eine Vermutung.
Keine Ahnung, aber ich kann echt nicht mehr als
16Bit einstellen. Das hat aber nichts damit
zu tun, dass ich es per HDMI angeschlossen habe?


----------



## JoM79 (17. März 2015)

Was hast du mit HDMI angeschlossen?


----------



## -Kerby- (17. März 2015)

Test Monitor Acer H236HLbmjd Teil 8

Diesen hier und FullHD wird mit 75Hz angesteuert (selber eingestellt per Nvidia Systemsteuerung).


----------



## JoM79 (17. März 2015)

Der hat aber gute Überschwinger laut Test und hast du bei 75Hz Frameskipping?
Läuft der mit 60Hz bei 32bit, weil die volle Farbtiefe sollte man schon haben.


----------



## -Kerby- (17. März 2015)

Hier nochmal meine aktuelle Auflösung per Nvidia:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich persönlich habe kein Frameskipping gesehen.
Den Monitor habe ich seit ca... 1.5 Jahren. Damals hat er uns relativ wenig gekostet und
meine Eltern haben ihn mir bezahlt und mein Vater hat sich zwei von denen geholt.
Insgesamt sind wir zufrieden für den Preis, für denn wir diese erhalten haben damals
und nach 1.5 Jahren habe ich natürlich einiges dazugelernt und sobald ich das entsprechende Geld
sowie den Willen dazu habe, würde ich mir einen anderen holen, aber bis jetzt arbeitet er tadellos.

Unter dem Bereich "PC" kann ich bei 1920x1080 dennoch die Farbtiefe nicht mit 32 Bit einstellen.
Merkwürdigerweise verschwindet sogar der Eintrag 1920x1080 manchmal, aber ich kann mir nicht
wirklich erklären, was es damit zu tun hat.


----------



## JoM79 (17. März 2015)

Naja du lässt es ja eh über n benutzerdefinierte Einstellung laufen und da stehen ja 32bit.
Frameskipping kannst du hier testen.


----------



## -Kerby- (17. März 2015)

Heißt, wenn ich benutzerspezifisch den Monitor einstelle, ist es sowieso in Ordnung?

Der Frameskip-Test war in Ordnung und danke für den Link!


----------



## JoM79 (17. März 2015)

Hoffe mal der war ok, aber solange du dich an die Beschreibung gehalten hast klappt das schon.

In deiner benutzerdefinierten Auflösung steht es ja drin.


----------

